# Airbag light, bad connector under seat?



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

Bought a 2007 Eos Komfort line last night. As we prepared to leave the dealer, the airbag light came on. I went back in and they quickly pulled the car into the service bay. Scanned the fault, the manager said it was related to a problem with the seat airbag connector under the seat. He said a TSB had been issued regarding this connector and that it would be covered under warranty. He mentioned this was a problem across the board with Rabbits, Jettas, GTIs, etc. Anyone else encounter this? I'm hoping to get the car in for service this afternoon. I searched and couldn't find anything and nothing came up in the TSB thread either. Anyway, I'm glad to be a part of the Eos forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just wish I started out little better.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Don't sweat it. That usually happens by someone stuffing too much stuff under the seat and then moving the seat. Something snags the cable and then it triggers the light.
If you ever need your car scanned with VAG-COm, let me know. I am in NoVA too.


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Don't sweat it. That usually happens by someone stuffing too much stuff under the seat and then moving the seat. Something snags the cable and then it triggers the light.
If you ever need your car scanned with VAG-COm, let me know. I am in NoVA too.

Cool thanks. I've got a VAG-Com too, I wasn't going to clear it so the dealer can see the issue when I bring it in. I won't worry about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (DubGeek)*

When my airbag light came on it wasn't the seat connector like I had assumed, rather, it was the clock spring behind the steering wheel shorting out. Another common problem.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag light, bad connector under seat? (DubGeek)*

This a common thing. There's even a TSB about it. My car was taken care of fairly easily.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Airbag light, bad connector under seat? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_This a common thing. There's even a TSB about it. My car was taken care of fairly easily.

x2.......they did both my seats as well.....they rewired a new connector under the seat.


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Airbag light, bad connector under seat? (just-jean)*

I've got an appointment for Monday to get this taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Airbag light, bad connector under seat? (DubGeek)*

I've had the passenger side air bag and the clock spring give warning lights and once fixed, so far, no more problems.


----------

